# Hauptmann als Tank/Heiler



## Varclash (8. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele seit 1,5 Jahren WOW und bin durch das buffed-Forum immer gut informiert/beraten gewesen, vielen Dank an die Community schon mal dafür!

Mittlerweile ist mir allerdings die Lust an WOW enorm vergangen (teils sehr nervige Community, immer stärker werdender PvP-Einfluss, was mir gar nicht liegt - Instanzen in einer guten Gruppe zu meistern war in WOW stets meine Lieblingsbeschäftigung)) und als Tolkien-Fan interessiere ich mich jetzt sehr für LOTRO (bisher fast ausschließlich gutes darüber gehört - optisch sehr ansprechend, tolle Community, starke Ausrichtung auf PvE etc.) und habe mich schon ein wenig über die verschiedenen Klassen informiert.

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen welche Klasse ich spielen soll und tendiere zum Hauptmann, da er mir am Vielseitigsten erscheint, was mir sehr wichtig wäre. In WOW hat mir mein Druide wegen seiner Vielseitigkeit mit Abstand am meisten Spaß gemacht. Es ist einfach genial, jede in der Gruppe mögliche/benötigte Rolle übernehmen zu können (und somit nie mangels Tank/Heiler keine Gruppe für eine Instanz zusammenzubekommen), entsprechendes Equip/Talentverteilung vorausgesetzt. 

Daher meine Frage an Euch LOTRO- und WOW-erfahrene: Kann man den Hauptmann hinsichtlich Vielseitigkeit mit dem Druiden (oder Paladin) aus WOW vergleichen? Ist es (evtl auch erst auf lvl 50) möglich, den Hauptmann als Tank oder Heiler oder Supporter/DD zu spielen, wenn man sein Equip/Talentverteilung genau darauf ausrichtet? Und vor allem, wird er in solchen Rollen von anderen Spielern akzeptiert und in Instanzen statt Wächter/Barde mitgenommen? Dass der Hauptmann eigentlich Supporter ist, ist mir klar, so würde ich ihn auch normalerweise spielen, aber ist es möglich bzw. wird es praktiziert oder stellt soetwas eine rare Ausnahme dar so wie in Heroics tankende Moonkins (auch schon gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )?

Tanken liegt mir hierbei mehr am Herzen als heilen, was ich aber hin und wieder auch gern gemacht habe (Hauptausrichtung in WOW war Bär). Wäre ich da mit einem Waffenmeister besser beraten, der ja anscheinend auch sekundär als Tank dienen kann? Und nein, einen Wächter möchte ich nicht spielen, das wäre mir zu wenig abwechslungsreich, ausserdem sollte ich wohl LOTRO und die Instanzen erst einmal kennenlernen, bevor ich mich einer Gruppe in der verantwortungsvollsten Position antue   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten und sorry für den langen Text, is doch n bißerl länger geworden als geplant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.:

Ja, die SuFu kenn ich und hab ich verwendet, ausgereicht hat sie bei meinem Anliegen leider nicht...

Klar kann man einfach 3 Chars leveln um die entsprechende Auswahl zu haben, aber dazu fehlt mir einfach die Zeit/Lust, dass hab ich in WOW schon gemerkt (mit Jäger angefangen, danach Druiden lieben gelernt und meinen Shamanen hab ich mangels Motivation (und weil ich keinen Sinn darin gesehen hab, nachdem der Druide Equiptechnisch in allen 4 Ausrichtungen mind. T5-Content-tauglich war) nicht über lvl 45 hinaus gebracht).


----------



## Eliara Larethian (10. September 2008)

Hi!

Also ich sag mal so: Der Hauptmann ist vergleichbar mit dem Paladin bei WoW. Der Hauptmann kann die Gruppe mit seinen Buffs sehr gut unterstützen. Außrdem, wie du schon richtig gesagt hast, kann man ihn als Heilsupporter oder als Tanksupporter auslegen. Allerdings bleibt er immer ein Supporter! Ein HM wird nie die Heilleistung zusammenbringen, wie es ein Barde tut. Genauso sieht es beim Wächter und tanken aus. 

Ich habe meine HM als Tanksupporter ausgelegt. Ich sehe meine Aufgabe darin, wenn ein Barde Aggro hat, dass ich versuche ihm den Mob abzunehmen. 
Einen Boss zu tanken, überlasse ich dann doch lieber einem Wächter, da der einfach effektiver arbeiten kann, und Aggro-Zwang-Maßnahmen hat. Beim HM, muss da schon alles passen, um gut Aggro aufbauen und halten zu können (Schrei darf nicht verfehlen usw...) Wenn ein HM allerdings genug Zeit hat „anzutanken“, und die Waffis brav Aggro schieben, und die Schurken provozieren einsetzen, dann ist es sogar für einen Wächter schwer, die Aggro wieder zu bekommen ^^ Du siehst, es liegt allso viel im Gruppenzusammenspiel. wie effektiv man eine Richtung spielen kann.

Wenn ich mit meiner HM mitheile, dann hab ich nen enormen Kraftverbrauch. Allerdings kenne ich auch HM´s die Heilsupporter sind, und die eine Gruppe auch recht gut geheilt bekommen. 

Es ist also alles möglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Wächter oder Barden, wird man allerdeings nie zu 100% ersetzen können als HM.


----------



## Varclash (11. September 2008)

Danke für Deine Antwort, Eliara! Hab mir auch Eure Gilden-Homepage angeschaut, großes Lob dafür - gut aufgebaut und gepflegt, sehr viel nützliche Infos dort, kann sie jedem empfehlen der sich für LOTRO interessiert!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, würde es zur Not, wenn mal kein Wächter zur Verfügung steht, funktionieren als MT einzuspringen, insofern es sich nicht um eine Instanz mit gehobenem Schwierigkeitsgrad für das Durchschnittslevel der Gruppe handelt. Als echter Raid-MT kommt der Hauptmann nicht in Frage, das ist klar. Haben andere, die Ihren Hauptmann eher Richtung Heilung spezialisiert haben, die Erfahrung gemacht, dass unter den og Umständen und wenn die restlichen Gruppenmitglieder darauf Rücksicht nehmen, man zur Not den Barden ersetzen kann?

Mir macht es auch viel Spaß, unterstützend zu spielen und einzuspringen wo's grad mangelt, mitheilen wenns eng wird, den Heiler beschützen etc. Top-DD muss ich nicht sein, daran hab ich mich als Katze/Moonkin schon gewöhnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit meinem Jäger wars zwar schon schön, 1. im Damage zu sein, aber auch da fand ich die unterstützenden Aspekte wichtiger und interessanter (CC und Heilerschutz).

Denke ich werde den Hauptmann wählen, der klingt wie eine gute Kombination aus dem was mir Spaß macht. Vor allem gruppendienliche Spielweise, trotzdem auch Solo stark, schwere Rüstung mochte ich schon immer, kann dann auch endlich mal n Schild tragen, kann heilen und offtanken und hat sogar n "Pet"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (11. September 2008)

Ich spiele zwar keinen HM, aber einen Barden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In manchen Instanzen kann man unter Umständen ohne Barde unterwegs sein (Urugarth beispielsweise), allerdings kann der HM einen Barden immer nur teilweise ersetzen.


----------



## Bartholom (12. September 2008)

mir ist mal von einer gruppe nach einer instanz gesagt worden dass ich besser als jeder barde geheilt hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein echter ersatz ist man natürlich nicht, da man spätestens beim wiederbeleben durch den langen cooldown gegen einen drohenden wipe nichts mehr tun kann. aber als hauptmann kann man doch viel herausreissen mit seinen heilmöglichkeiten, und im gegensatz zum barden kann man dank schwerer rüstung mit der heil-aggro gut zurechtkommen.


----------



## Kerindor (19. September 2008)

Der Hauptmann hat nur das Problem sich nur schlecht selbst zu heilen und Schaden macht er auch nicht wirklich. Tanken klappt mangels Schweren Schild auch nicht so ganz. 
Sicherlich kann man den HM als Ersatztank oder Heiler einsetzten, aber im Endeffekt ist Lotro recht strikt eingeteilt. Richtig "Können" kann eine Klasse nur ihr eigenes Gebiet. Alles andere geht mehr schlecht als recht. 
Der HM ist der Supporter schlechthin, also ausnutzen. So einer ist in vielen Gruppen schwer begehrt und in manchen Raids unabdingbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horun (15. November 2008)

schwer begehrt find ich komisch einer der gründe die ich hatte das spiel wieder aufzuhörne (hat mir eigentlich gut gefallen aber wozu spielen wen der char den du spielen willst nirgendwo mit hin genommen wird) war das man mich oft noch bevor die elite quest oder die instanz betreten wurde gebeten hat die gruppe zu verlassen weil man lieber noch nen waffenmeister mitnehmen würde da der hauptmann ja nix kann keine ahnung ob das noch so ist aber ich kam in 2 wochen spielzeit bei 15 versuchen elite quests oder instanzen zu machnen nur 3 mal in ne gruppe bei der ich dan auch wirklich mitmachen durft die anderen 12 mal wurde ich von der überwiegenden mehrheit aufgefordert wieder zu verduften da ja der Hauptmann nutzlos is und um alleine zu grinden bezahl ich kein spiel


----------



## simoni (15. November 2008)

Und wann bitteschön war das?


----------



## Horun (16. November 2008)

ca 5 monate nach dem release


----------



## ChrisMcD (16. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die haben einen Hauptmann durch einen Waffenmeister ersetzt? ohje die Gruppe hatte ja mal keinen Plan, ich selber Spiele einen Hauptmann und mich hat noch keiner gegen einen Waffenmeister ersetzt.. besonders da ja der Hauptmann mit seinen Buff für viele Gruppen unversichtbar ist, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## simoni (16. November 2008)

Also ich denk mal gerade wieder zu Moria werden Hauptmänner händeringend gesucht, da alle ihre Mains hochspielen. Mittlerweile wissen alle einen  Hauptmann in der Gruppe zu schätzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horun (17. November 2008)

naja bin am überlegen es mir mit dem addon noch mal anzusehen da ich die atmospähre sehr gut fand (besser als alle anderne mmorpg die ich bislang mal angetestet hab da man sich sehr gut in die geschichte eingebunden fühlt und die inis verdammt gut gemacht wurden) allerdings würde ich mir woll dan eher noch nen hüter machen und den erstmal zocken

@ChrisMcD das man mich durch nen waffenmeister ersetzt hat ist von den 12 mal 8 mal passiert 2 mal wurde ich durch nen wächter ausgetauscht (was man ja noch verstehen kann wenn kein tank dabei is wirds schwerer da kann man noch auf nen suporter verzichten) 1 mal durch nen jäger und zum schluss noch mal durch nen kundigen weil der tank lieber ne kraft batterie mithaben wollte


----------



## ChrisMcD (17. November 2008)

Horun schrieb:


> @ChrisMcD das man mich durch nen waffenmeister ersetzt hat ist von den 12 mal 8 mal passiert 2 mal wurde ich durch nen wächter ausgetauscht (was man ja noch verstehen kann wenn kein tank dabei is wirds schwerer da kann man noch auf nen suporter verzichten) 1 mal durch nen jäger und zum schluss noch mal durch nen kundigen weil der tank lieber ne kraft batterie mithaben wollte



Mir will das irgend wie nicht in den Kopf wieso gerade ein Hauptmann durch einen Waffenmeister, Kundigen, Jäger oder Wächter ersetzt wird, beosonders da eine Gruppe aus 6 Spielern besteht und eigentlich platz für jede Klasse da ist (Barde, Jäger oder Waffenmeister, Wächter, Kundigen und Schurken) und wenn ich schon einen Jäger in der Gruppe habe brauch ich um ehrlich zu sein nicht noch einen Waffenmeister(oder andersrum, gibt eh schon genug davon *fg*)... ach soll doch jemand noch die Welt verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abbrechen (1. November 2009)

Erfahrungsgemäß kann ich sagen das der Hauptmann mit einer gewissen Ausrüstung einen exellenten Tanker und Heiler abgeben kann.
So war ich mit lvl51 MT in der Vergessenen Schatzkammer und mit lvl53 Buffer und Hilfsheiler in den Schmieden von Khazad-Dûm.
Der Hauptmann kann auch ordentlichen Schaden austeilen.

*Der Huaptmann für jeder Mann*


----------



## $n4re (17. November 2009)

Also der Hauptmann kann schon Heilen, Tanken, Damage asuteilen und supporten, wobei er letzteres aber am besten kann...
Ich selbst hab ihn jetzt selber auf Tank skillung,  ich suche aber immer noch nach einem guten Schild ^^
Alles was man dazu sagen kann wurde eigentlich schon oben erwähnt...
ich sag nur:...

...Hauptmann ist (DIE) Klasse!


----------

